# New Surefire G2L with KX4 bezel. WOW!



## Cole07 (Jun 25, 2010)

Went out and bought a new Surefire G2 LED with a KX4 bezel that has the new 120 lumen LED! First impressions... WOW. Now I know what people are talking about when they say Surefire is TOP quality. I haven't been able to find any information about the KX4 bezel with the new LED. Does anyone know what kind it is?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 25, 2010)

K2 TFFC 
It's discontinued now but Surefire bought a bunch of them. They have decent tints, have a high shock rating (physical), and it can handle heat very well. I really prefer them over Seoul.


----------



## Cole07 (Jun 25, 2010)

Who makes this? Luxeon?


----------



## kramer5150 (Jun 25, 2010)

K2 TFFC... a great emitter, used in some of the best CPF favorites. KX4 bezel is on my want list.


----------



## Cole07 (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm not completely sure, but I think this thing is more than just 120 lumens. Doesn't Surefire have a tendency to under rate their lights?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 25, 2010)

I sure know they used to always under rate.
Now it's iffy.


----------



## jp2515 (Jun 25, 2010)

I think we need to see some pictures of the light and beamshots!


----------



## Cole07 (Jun 25, 2010)

jp2515 said:


> I think we need to see some pictures of the light and beamshots!


 Comin right up! :naughty:


----------



## TMedina (Jun 25, 2010)

Any thoughts on run time and output levels?

-Trevor


----------



## Cole07 (Jun 25, 2010)

New G2L 




G2L on left, Terralux TLE6EX in 5D Maglite middle (140 lumens), iTP A3 EOS on high on right




G2L left, Minimag Multimode high (70-80 lumens (its focused)), iTP A3 EOS right. 
All had new batteries except for the iTP but that battery hasn't been used to much. Distance is about one meter. What do you all think?


----------



## Cole07 (Jun 25, 2010)

TMedina said:


> Any thoughts on run time and output levels?
> 
> -Trevor


 It says 9 hours useful runtime on package and like 2 hours until it drops under 50 lumens.


----------



## Cole07 (Jun 25, 2010)

It looks to me like the Surefire is the brightest of the 4 but I doubt it will throw as far as the maglite though. Anyone have any other input?


----------



## jp2515 (Jun 25, 2010)

You have convinced me that I need a KX4 or maybe a few...


----------



## Cole07 (Jun 25, 2010)

Should I do some outside beam shots tonight? To compare throw? I can't wait to test this thing in the dark :twothumbs


----------



## strinq (Jun 25, 2010)

Cole07 said:


> Should I do some outside beam shots tonight? To compare throw? I can't wait to test this thing in the dark :twothumbs



Need you ask this question?


----------



## Cole07 (Jun 25, 2010)

strinq said:


> Need you ask this question?


 Will do. :thumbsup: But I won't be able to do it until about 10:00 p.m. because its summer in Oregon and the freakin sun doesn't go completely down until then.


----------



## Black Rose (Jun 25, 2010)

jp2515 said:


> You have convinced me that I need a KX4 or maybe a few...


Pricewise they are actually not that bad when you consider it's basically a drop-in and bezel combined.

I wonder how the thermal management is compared to a drop-in + a Z44 head.

If the price of them in Canada is not that bad, I may pick one up.

Cole07, any information on the box whether these are striclty 6V heads or will they work with lower voltages such as 3.7-4.2V from a 17670 cell?


----------



## Cole07 (Jun 25, 2010)

Black Rose said:


> Pricewise they are actually not that bad when you consider it's basically a drop-in and bezel combined.
> 
> I wonder how the thermal management is compared to a drop-in + a Z44 head.
> 
> ...


 Sorry, but it says nothing about any other kind of batteries. I would assume since this has regulators that it would accept them. But don't hold me accountable if yours explodes! I'm definetly not going to try it in mine.


----------



## Cole07 (Jun 26, 2010)

Night shots outside. Shed is about 25 yards away. 





Terralux TLE6EX in a 5D cell Maglite (140 lumens)




Minimag Multimode (70-80 lumens)




iTP A3 EOS high (80 lumens) 




Surefire G2L (more than stated 120 lumens) LOL


----------



## shark_za (Jun 26, 2010)

I want two as soon as I work out a way to get them to South Africa. 
Guess I'll have to get a friend to buy in the USA and post them.


----------



## Cole07 (Jun 26, 2010)

Anyone have any opinions?


----------



## SuperTrouper (Jun 26, 2010)

Is the blue just some sort of effect of the white balance on the camera?


----------



## Cole07 (Jun 26, 2010)

SuperTrouper said:


> Is the blue just some sort of effect of the white balance on the camera?


 Yes its just a crappy camera so I set it to night shot so its made everything really blue. Its the whitest beam of the 4, the Minimag Rebel is kind of purple, and the Terralux is bluish because its an SSC P4. But it is very white not angry blue like the picture shows.


----------



## Cole07 (Jun 26, 2010)

I think I'm going to redo the pictures tonight because they turned out pretty blurry. Maybe then they will be easier to see.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Jun 27, 2010)

Is there much spill with the new KX4? The photos don't seem to show any but that might be just due to the exposure settings on the camera.


----------



## Cole07 (Jun 27, 2010)

It has the most spill of any of my lights albeit I don't own any other super high end lights expect for this new Surefire, all the others are Maglites with dropins and the Rebel mags which are still pretty bright. I can illuminate the neighbors roof easily about 80 meters away. The spill lights up my back yard (about 30x30 meters) pretty well. Lets put it this way, in my yard, you don't need the bright white hotspot to see. You can get away with just using the spill, but the spill won't light up dark vegetated areas. But I can see the shed with it and the yard pretty well just shining it up at the trees leaving the spill in the yard.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Jun 27, 2010)

Could we have a shot showing the emitter and reflector please if you're taking more photos?


----------



## Cole07 (Jun 27, 2010)

Sure I'll get to that tomorrow morning. Didn't have time to do good beam shots tonight. But I certainly can do the emitter/reflector tomorrow morning.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks. I'm curious how this compares physically to the reflector and emitter in the Stratum/Z2-S/AZ2. I imagine it'll be pretty similar.


----------



## Cole07 (Jun 27, 2010)

Beats me because I don't own any other Surefires. But I'm beginning to have doubts about this thing being a K2 TFFC because it looks like an SSC P4 to me :thinking:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 27, 2010)

Look for the waffle pattern on the emitter. Plus the geometric shape it sits on..... 

On and that comparison to the mentioned lights should be pretty dead on.


----------



## Cole07 (Jun 27, 2010)

But the Terralux drop-in for my Maglite is an SSC P4 and they look identical.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Jun 27, 2010)

Look at the number of sides on the shape the LED is sitting on.

SSC P4's seem to be 4 sided whereas the TFFC is 6 sided.


I know what you mean though. I have those same TerraLUX drop ins for Maglites that say they're P4s but I think they're actually Luxeon TFFCs


----------



## Cole07 (Jun 27, 2010)

Uhm... It could pass for being either :shrug:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 27, 2010)

Terralux has used a K2 in the past I think.
Maybe that's it? I don't know without pics of each. 
edit: I'm too slow.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Jun 27, 2010)

I've looked at some past reviews of these drop ins on CPF. It seems they have used P4s in the past. But the ones I've had in the last year have all been TFFCs.

If you take a look at the drop in pictured here it seems to be a P4, whereas more recently they've been TFFC and now they seem to be rebel based!


----------



## Cole07 (Jun 27, 2010)

Do those K2's use gummy domes? Because thats what the Terralux has, a soft, squishy, rubbery gummy dome.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 27, 2010)

This K2 I have here with me now does not have a gummy dome.
The one I put in a lantern last year didn't either come to think of it.


----------



## Cole07 (Jun 27, 2010)

Ok so mine does, so what does this mean? LOL


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 27, 2010)

Your KX4 is a freak Seoul OR your Terralux's K2 has lost the hard dome cover OR you just can't see the difference between the K2 and the Seoul OR I'm too tired to think straight anymore. I really want pics of both just to ease my mind.

Luckily my patients are all sleeping well and don't need me! I need coffee


----------



## Cole07 (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm gonna hit the hay. I'll be posting in this tomorrow morning so check back in with me because I wanna get to the bottom of the LED thing. :tired:


----------



## snowboarder107 (Jun 27, 2010)

Is the KX4 Bezel available yet? Where did you pick up yours at?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 27, 2010)

LA Police gear


----------



## Kestrel (Jun 27, 2010)

Sgt. LED said:


> Luckily my patients are all sleeping well and don't need me! I need coffee


LOL, looks like your patients here aren't sleeping as well tho.


----------



## Cole07 (Jun 27, 2010)

I'll be posting those emitter picks soon. Stay tuned! :naughty:
*Edit: I'm having trouble because my camera won't focus. I don't know what to do!​


----------



## Cole07 (Jun 27, 2010)

Can anyone explain to me why all my emitter pictures are turning out blurry? Am I to close to it? How are you supposed to take emitter pictures?


----------



## SuperTrouper (Jun 27, 2010)

It's a bit difficult to suggest how to do it without knowing how your camera works.

Perhaps you could just tell us if the emitter and reflector looks the same as the Z2-S here: http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/8959/dscn0190.jpg in this thread


----------



## Cole07 (Jun 27, 2010)

It looks nothing like that!!!


----------



## SuperTrouper (Jun 27, 2010)

Damn, now we're going to have to get a picture of it!


----------



## Cole07 (Jun 27, 2010)

Here is what it does look like though. 
http://www.flashlightnews.org/images/Seoul_semi_p4.jpg


----------



## Cole07 (Jun 27, 2010)

Here is the best picture I could get.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 27, 2010)

Looks like a Seoul P4, probably U2 bin, though not sure about bin. Not a great pic, but similar to some P4's I have.

Bill


----------



## Cole07 (Jun 27, 2010)

I thought it looked like a Soeul. I was reading the Surefire 2010 light discussion thread, and they were talking about how Surefire was using K2 TFFCs in their demo lights at Shot Show, but then they were saying that production would be some other kind of LED, and the were thinking it was going to be an SSC P4.


----------



## Cole07 (Jun 27, 2010)

Aren't P4's pretty old? Why would they use one of these in a new light? Are they extra durable or something? Whats so special about them?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 27, 2010)

Seoul P4 U2 bins have good flux (lumens) equal to a Cree Q5. One advantage is the use of them with reflectors, they are very compatable, putting out a nice even beam. They can also be ordered by vf (forward voltage) for the application in a flashlight desired, such as a nice low vf for running with two AA Nimh cells and a nice boost circuit. Their vf can be very similar to the new Cree XP-G's, which while not binned for vf have proven to have a very low vf. They are also very reasonable in price, but worth the price. Henry of HDS uses them in his Ra's, for the wider beam Ra. Surefire might have access to some nice high flux bin P4's.

Bill


----------



## Cole07 (Jun 27, 2010)

Seems to me like they would have been better off using an XP-G because it would produce less heat and run for longer. Only 2 hours at full output seems like its not enough. Even though I love my Surefire, 2 hours is kinda weak. Or are they just being conservative with their runtimes/outputs?


----------



## Cole07 (Jun 27, 2010)

As I look at the Ra tactical series lights, I notice that they have low runtimes, and have about the same output as Surefire. Are they both in the same boat by under rating? Or do companys like Fenix and 4sevens overrate their lights to the fullest extent?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 27, 2010)

Cole07, you are going to have to do some researching on your own re Surefire, and Ra, etc. These are questions that have been asked and answered hundreds of times here on CPF in a matter of months. Ra keeps their output fairly low because they are working with one cell, a primarly CR123, or rechargeable CR123, sometimes called an RCR123. Heat is the primary reason for keeping the output low, and also so that there can be good runtimes. SF keeps it's output fairly low (120 lumens) on the KX4 for better runtime, and good heat management. Yes, other manufacturers sometimes overrate the lumen output on their lights, though 4Sevens is doing a pretty good job with his lumen ratings. Several of the big name flashlight manufacturers have gotten together recently and developed a new standaridized rating system for the measurement of their lights lumens, and runtime, SF, and Streamlight come to mind. An outside lab is doing the testing for their lights. SF is usually spot on with their lumen ratings, or underrate them.

Bill


----------



## Cole07 (Jun 28, 2010)

I have never done a review before. But do you think I should try it with my G2L? What do you guys think?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 28, 2010)

Go ahead and do it. :thumbsup:

Bill


----------



## edc3 (Jun 28, 2010)

Go for it! I need to decide if I want a KX4 Bezel for my older G2L. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cole07 (Jun 28, 2010)

Don't expect anything awesome but in the next few days I'll try to have it done, I will make a new thread for it too.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Jun 28, 2010)

Cole07 said:


> Don't expect anything awesome but in the next few days I'll try to have it done, I will make a new thread for it too.



Could you please put a link to that thread in this one then for those of us following this thread for updates 

Thanks!


----------



## Cole07 (Jun 28, 2010)

Yea sure. Haven't started it yet though fyi.


----------



## Cole07 (Jun 28, 2010)

I've decided I will be starting the review tomorrow. Will be posting it in increments. Will have indoor/outdoor beamshots. Some written stuff. The new thread will be there sometime in the afternoon (pacific time). Still may take a couple of days to complete. Just a heads up. :wave:


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 29, 2010)

+1.

Bill


----------



## Cole07 (Jun 29, 2010)

I tried to take some night shots tonight and I'm horrible at them. I don't know how to use my camera to capture any of the spill or anything... I don't know what I'm gonna do with this crap... Anyone have any words of wisdom???


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 29, 2010)

Using a tri-pod? Read through some of the reviews that are presented here on CPF, and see how they have been done. No rush here.

Bill


----------



## Cole07 (Jun 29, 2010)

I don't have a tri-pod sadly enough. But I'll search around and see what I can do for tomorrow night.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Jun 29, 2010)

I think you'll need to use manual exposure settings on the camera if it's capable of that and, as you'll likely need a slightly longer exposure to capture spill, in the absence of a tripod, something to rest the camera on so that it doesn't move during the exposure.


----------



## Cole07 (Jun 29, 2010)

Just posted my review guys! https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3434478#post3434478

Outdoor beam shots are still to come. Hope you like it. lovecpf


----------



## snowboarder107 (Jun 30, 2010)

Does anyone know when the KX4D will be available? LA Police Gear does not have it and no one else seems to either.


----------



## Cole07 (Jun 30, 2010)

Its on Surefire's website for sale. Heres the link. http://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main...=6&prrfnbr=25147&sesent=0,0&search_id=2123409


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 30, 2010)

Actually SF's web site is not selling then. They are deferring to dealers, saying, "Available at authorized SureFire dealers". Not sure which dealers have the KX4, LA Police Gear is not stocking them yet, but are selling complete lights with them, such as yours.

Bill


----------



## Size15's (Jun 30, 2010)

This of course is normal - SureFire prefers to support it's dealer network and the early-adopter customers they have.


----------



## trailblazer (Jun 30, 2010)

snowboarder107 said:


> Does anyone know when the KX4D will be available? LA Police Gear does not have it and no one else seems to either.



Unless LAPG is only filling backorders they have them cause they just sent one to me


----------



## NightKids (Jun 30, 2010)

Hmm this light looks pretty good!


----------



## Cole07 (Jun 30, 2010)

NightKids said:


> Hmm this light looks pretty good!


 
Pretty good? Yea right its more like BEAST!


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 30, 2010)

I stand corrected then. Did not see them on their website today.

Bill


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2010)

Cole07 said:


> I think I'm going to redo the pictures tonight because they turned out pretty blurry. Maybe then they will be easier to see.



*+1* :thumbsup:

I had to shrink your original image by 70% to make it clearer


----------



## Cole07 (Jun 30, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> *+1* :thumbsup:
> 
> I had to shrink your original image by 70% to make it clearer


 
Just check out my review pics. They are much clearer and there are more of them.


----------



## orchid_guy (Jul 1, 2010)

Is the KX4 similar to the KL4 on the L4 in terms of beam color/profile?


----------



## Cole07 (Jul 1, 2010)

orchid_guy said:


> Is the KX4 similar to the KL4 on the L4 in terms of beam color/profile?


 Sorry but I couldn't tell ya cause I don't own one.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 1, 2010)

Not from the pics I've seen here. KX4 looks to have more throw to it.
In person it may be different.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 1, 2010)

I would think that the KX4 would have a similar beam profile to the P60L, only more output with a brighter spot and flood. The P60L has a very, very wide beam profile, wider than the KL4.

Bill


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 1, 2010)

I liked the wall of light it had when using the luxV. When they switched to the Seoul it fixed the donut and the high heat output but it gave it too much center weight. Kind of lost the uniqueness but at least it doesn't burn you.
:ironic:


----------



## Cole07 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sgt. LED said:


> I liked the wall of light it had when using the luxV. When they switched to the Seoul it fixed the donut and the high heat output but it gave it too much center weight. Kind of lost the uniqueness but at least it doesn't burn you.
> :ironic:


 It still gets hot though. Or at least the KX4 does.


----------



## orchid_guy (Jul 2, 2010)

The L4 gets quite warm after a few minutes of being on. I've never had it on for more than five minutes continuously. 

I think I like these KX4 bezels. I'll have to try and get one.


----------



## Cole07 (Jul 2, 2010)

You'll love it. I doubt you'll be disappointed. :twothumbs


----------



## Black Rose (Jul 2, 2010)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Seoul P4 U2 bins have good flux (lumens) equal to a Cree Q5. One advantage is the use of them with reflectors, they are very compatable, putting out a nice even beam.


I have a few P4 modded lights that are so-so, but I built a P60 drop-in yesterday with a U2 bin P4, SMO reflector, and an 900 mA driver.

I am very impressed with it. I wish I had taken the effort to build this one sooner.

The skunk in the back yard didn't seem to care though :shrug:
(I have no idea why the skunk shows up every night I am in the yard testing LEDs).


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 2, 2010)

You never know........ He may be a registered member!


----------



## Cole07 (Jul 2, 2010)

Black Rose said:


> I have a few P4 modded lights that are so-so, but I built a P60 drop-in yesterday with a U2 bin P4, SMO reflector, and an 900 mA driver.
> 
> I am very impressed with it. I wish I had taken the effort to build this one sooner.
> 
> ...


 
Dang! I wish i could just build a light whenever I felt like it!


----------



## Kestrel (Jul 2, 2010)

Black Rose said:


> (I have no idea why the skunk shows up every night I am in the yard testing LEDs).


 


Sgt. LED said:


> You never know........ He may be a registered member!


Maybe he is, LOL:
skunked
skunknuts79
skunksoup
SkunkWerx


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 2, 2010)

Cole07 said:


> Dang! I wish i could just build a light whenever I felt like it!



It really is easier than you think it is. I mean it, if I can do it so can you.
I've made some and modded plenty, only killed a couple in the early days! The key is to research and read as much as you can first.


----------



## Cole07 (Jul 2, 2010)

Supplies is my problem. I'm a teenager so I can't just order stuff online whenever I want to. Otherwise I would. I think that with a little bit more knowledge I could build whatever I wanted pretty easily. My folks think I'm crazy though for being interested in this weird hobby. But I think its fun!


----------



## Paladin (Jul 2, 2010)

Kestrel said:


> Maybe he is, LOL:
> skunked
> skunknuts79
> skunksoup
> SkunkWerx


 
In my experience when I light up a skunk they turn and walk towards me; not exactly the desired effect! And my 90 pound hell hound thinks they look like cats and wants to try catching them.

Paladin


----------



## lovenhim (Jul 5, 2010)

Now I have a Surefire C2 Centurion with P60 incan bulb in it. I see that the KX4 is the new SF upgrade for it so I can go LED. Do they make the KX4 is that olive green so I do not have a black head on my olive light? How does the KX4 compare to a Malkoff M60 drop in?


----------



## Size15's (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes,
KX4-HA is natural HA


----------



## nodoubt (Jul 5, 2010)

you need to take a photography class bad........


----------



## lovenhim (Jul 5, 2010)

nodoubt said:


> you need to take a photography class bad........



ME?? LOL Not so much a photography class needed as better eyesight to see what the heck I am taking pictures of and how to pics turn out. LOL Now the digital point and shoot camera that I have just will not focus close up for detailed pics no matter what I try and what settings I use. I wish my Minolta Maxum 5 were digital, then I would be in business.  This visually impaired thing can stink at times, but hey I could be totally blind, so I will use what I have and enjoy it.  I enjoyed the photography classes (two) that I have taken.


----------



## shark_za (Jul 5, 2010)

Most point and click camera's have a macro function at the minimum. 
Should sort out the close shots.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Jul 28, 2010)

First one just came in. Couple thoughts...

The name is listed as KX4F-BKHA + serial number right on the bezel. Not sure if KX4F's are different (flood?) than KX4's.

The bezel ring is easy to unscrew (compatible with Z44 tools) and everything comes out through the top after that.

There is silver thermal past between the heatsink and bezel ledge.

Traditional Z44's squeeze the light engine up against the bottom of the shelf (against the body). This squeezes everything down against the top of the shelf and the shelf itself is significantly lower.

Bezel ring has a channel cut into the underside to hold the lens. No bezel ring swapping here.

Lens is glass, unlike the G2L bezels of old, and thinner than the Z44 pyrex configuration.

*These are not compatible with anything Z44 based, except maybe lenses and O rings.*


----------



## Cole07 (Jul 28, 2010)

I wonder what those KX4F's are??? I'm curious. oo:


----------



## Kif (Aug 12, 2010)

I guess the "F" of Surefire KX4F is stand for Fireman using (Surefire G2L-FYL & G3L-FYL) which has no glue on the bezel. That will be easy to take off the bezel ring and install diffuser kit


----------



## Cole07 (Aug 12, 2010)

So I guess it won't let me take off my bezel ring for future upgrades in a few years. DANG!


----------



## ElectronGuru (Aug 13, 2010)

Here's a pic:


----------



## SuperTrouper (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for the pic EG. Does this mean Oveready is going to start to sell the KX4's now?


----------



## jefflrrp (Aug 14, 2010)

Just picked up a KX4-BKHA head that happened to come with a G2 body attached  

Got rid of the P90 on my G3 and plopped this baby on it .... I like the nice spot and verrrry smooooth transition from spot to spill on this thing. And it is brighter than a P60L. So my duty light now is a G3L  and wont suck batteries so much.

Added the G3 head to a p60 LA and made myself another G2 for off-duty carry. I dont know.... LEDs are waay better nowadays, but the p60 has just enough light and is sooo warm... I proudly still carry an incandescent G2 all the time.


----------



## Dioni (Aug 15, 2010)

Kif said:


> I guess the "F" of Surefire KX4F is stand for Fireman using (Surefire G2L-FYL & G3L-FYL) which has no glue on the bezel. That will be easy to take off the bezel ring and install diffuser kit


 
I also think so. The pic took by EG shows two gaps on bezel ring. Now need to check the removal tool.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Aug 15, 2010)

Dioni said:


> The pic took by EG shows two gaps on bezel ring. Now need to check the removal tool.



These bezel rings have the same size/number/location tool notches as the Z44 plastic bezel ring and are removed with the same tool.


----------



## Dioni (Aug 16, 2010)

ElectronGuru said:


> These bezel rings have the same size/number/location tool notches as the Z44 plastic bezel ring and are removed with the same tool.


 
, indeed!


----------



## photinuspyralis (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi,

Here some impressions from the KX4:

I measured the powerconsumption with

6p - 2x cr123 6V - 480mA (380mA P60L)
9p - 3x cr123 9v - 310mA (200mA P60L)

1x 18350 lion 3,7V 620mA

When you put it away, you can see if its turned on or not 




Comparison of the beam-profile - Zebralight h30, p60l, the huge spill of the KX4 and an itp a3 eos




no donut-hole at short distance - 15cm (~6") KX4 vs P60L




Frontside of the KX4




Backside, where you can see the better temperature-solution in contrast to the dropin-concept




Whitewallshot distance: 30cm (~12") spill is about 60cm (~24")




Whitwallshot with same conditions of lumensfactory xr-e r2 dropin





Best regards 
tk


----------



## shark_za (Oct 5, 2010)

Kif said:


> I guess the "F" of Surefire KX4F is stand for Fireman using (Surefire G2L-FYL & G3L-FYL) which has no glue on the bezel. That will be easy to take off the bezel ring and install diffuser kit



I would also guess this is the case as my G2-Fireman came with this one on.

I just got my 2nd Surefire with KX4 and I'm pretty happy with them. 
They are just driving the SSC-P4 like it should be done, reliably. 

The G2L-FYL with the KX4F is particularly sweet as it comes with the HA clicky.
6PL is also solid and reliable, I think the KX4 is a winner.


----------

